# Cat Comics Contest?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think we should have a cat comics photo contest where you do computer or hand art but add comics to it. Like this:








But it's strictly cat comics. I think it would be cool. Also we could have the cat do a funnypose with the art, too.  

What do you think? If we get alot of "yes" then I'll go ahead and start it. The poll will run for 20 days. Then if it gets more "no"s then maybe later on we can give it a try again.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hmmm alot of 'no'. Well, maybe things will change hopefully. I would really like to start this contest.


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

I think the majority of the vote is no because you could do this for either the graphics contest or the art contest. So there is not a need for a seperate contest.

If you really like comics, then how about doing one of Maxie for the new Graphics contest.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Meow! 


> I think the majority of the vote is no because you could do this for either the graphics contest or the art contest. So there is not a need for a seperate contest.
> 
> If you really like comics, then how about doing one of Maxie for the new Graphics contest.


Yeah but a comics contest where it's strictly comics. Comics and graphics are totally different. :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I think what Shivvy was saying is that seen as not many people are interested, you could put text on your graphic as a comic and enter it in the normal graphics competition.

Well all put the cat's name on the graphic pretty much so you could just add your comic comments to your graphic


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

thanks Icklemiss, that was what I mean't, but couldn't explain it very well.

Catlover - I know you mean strictly comics, that wasn't what I was saying. The majority have said no, because if they want to do a comic, they can do it for the graphics contest or the art contest. You have to draw the limit somewhere as to how many contests there are, as otherwise we will have a contest for every subject under the sun. Whereas the two that run i.e the art and graphics one, cover everything. If you are good with computers you can enter the graphics, if you are good with your hands, then you can enter the art one. They are very rarely themed, in which case you are free to do what you like.


----------

